# My Rams and a Cory



## Deirdre (Mar 18, 2011)

My rams (2 of 3):


My Emerald Cory (1 of 3):


----------



## slapmonster (Jul 19, 2013)

These pictures look fantastic! Makes me miss my emerald cories. I love when they get shiny and colorful as they get used to the tank.


----------



## Deirdre (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish I could have a tank with just cories. But Id get tired of only having one part of the column occupied.  Emeralds are by far my favorite, but I secretly still want to get a couple of albinos. LOL


----------



## stonevs (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh your Rams are awesome! Nice job!


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

I like those pictures. Nice Shot!


----------

